# Inexpensive 20 ga. o/u



## LowCountryDuck (Jul 22, 2011)

Wanted to ask some experience bird hunters their opinions.

I have been saving every extra penny for a 20 guage o/u for the last couple yrs of college and am ready to buy. Now I planned on buying a nice one but I have decieded that having some more money in savings is a better idea than having a gun that cost as much as my truck. I could probably get a decent used o/u for the same price but I figure I'll get an inexpensive new gun and eventually use this one as a backup or let future children use it without worring about a 2 grand gun getting knicks (long way off still haha).

My question is what is a decent inexpensive (under $500) o/u brand? I have researched online baikals, mossbergs, stoegers and yildiz. They all look decent but was wondering if any had any real field experience with any of them. What do you like and dislike? How is the point of aim? An repair or warranty work? How is the Fit and Finish? Kick doesn't bother me that much but I would like one my 115 lb girlfriend or little sister who is the same size could use dove hunting without it turning them black and blue (the can take a 20 ga 1100 all day just fine for comparison). Sorry for the long post and thanks for any feed back.


----------



## wilber85 (Jul 22, 2011)

I havent ever shot a Baikal, and never shot a Mossberg O/U, but I have shot a Stoeger and own a Yildiz, and I would say the Yildiz is your best choice.  I was in the same situation a while ago and went with the Yildiz.  Dont regret it at all.  It hates Remington ammo, but with Winchester I have never had a problem.  They are beautiful guns for the money ($400 I think) and the fit and finish is what you would find on a $1000 gun.  Its very light so the kick is a little worse but its a 20 ga so it shouldnt give you problems.  Its a little too much for my gf but she is a wimp. The warranty is through Briley who has good customer service.

I know two other guys in my club that are hunters on a budget and all three of us got Yildiz!


----------



## StevePickard (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a CZ Bobwhite sxs that cost less than $700.00.  I have been very satisfied with it. Very nice looking gun IMO, especially for the price. I haven't found anything I don't like about it. It took me a little while to figure out which chokes I could hit the best with, but after I figured that out, I love the way it shoots. Sure, it'd be nice to have fancy walnut and engravings, but that doesn't make it shoot better and I've got money left over for other things. They make an o/u and the lower priced one on the same line as my Bobwhite  is called the Canvasback. I checked in to a lot of guns before I bought a CZ and I'm glad I ended up with it.
Here's their website:
http://www.cz-usa.com/products/by-category/shotguns/


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 22, 2011)

Yildiz


----------



## Jetjockey (Jul 22, 2011)

Hate to say it but there is no such thing as an inexpensive O/U, especially under $500.  They cost a lot to build, and thats why they are expensive. A sub $500 O/U is not going to be much more then junk.  I don't mean to be harsh, but its true.  Cheaper O/U's are cheaper for a reason.  IMO, save your money and look for a used Beretta 686 or Browning... With that said, there is one less expensive O/U that is a very, very nice gun for the money.  Look for a used Miroku.  They are made in Japan, but Miroku made guns for C Daily, Browning, and they also made Miroku's under the Miroku name.  Any of the above brands you mentioned don't even come close to a Miroku.   Miroku's are very nice, no nonsense guns.  All of the above guns you mentioned cut a lot of corners to get a cheap price, Miroku's do not.  Their quality is very good.  Here's a few to look at.  Save your money and buy a decent gun that will last a lifetime and have a decent resale value.  I hate to say it, but a lot about having an O/U has to do with status.  Mossburg's, Stoeger's, and Yildiz are like pimping out a Yugo to try to keep up with guys who have BMW's.  Miroku's are like having a Toyota Supra.  Its a great car that gives the BMW guys fits performance wise, and costs a heck of a lot less.  The BWM guys respect the Supra!


http://www.auctionarms.com/search/displayitem.cfm?itemnum=9704989

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=241925247

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=242692658

http://www.gunsamerica.com/96881954...der/Charles_Daly_B_C_Miroku_12ga_Trap_O_U.htm


----------



## Sargent (Jul 22, 2011)

Look at Lanber.

cdnninvestments has them sometimes for around $500. 

Good following, good quality.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 22, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> Hate to say it but there is no such thing as an inexpensive O/U, especially under $500.  They cost a lot to build, and thats why they are expensive. A sub $500 O/U is not going to be much more then junk.  I don't mean to be harsh, but its true.  Cheaper O/U's are cheaper for a reason.  IMO, save your money and look for a used Beretta 686 or Browning... With that said, there is one less expensive O/U that is a very, very nice gun for the money.  Look for a used Miroku.  They are made in Japan, but Miroku made guns for C Daily, Browning, and they also made Miroku's under the Miroku name.  Any of the above brands you mentioned don't even come close to a Miroku.   Miroku's are very nice, no nonsense guns.  All of the above guns you mentioned cut a lot of corners to get a cheap price, Miroku's do not.  Their quality is very good.  Here's a few to look at.  Save your money and buy a decent gun that will last a lifetime and have a decent resale value.  I hate to say it, but a lot about having an O/U has to do with status.  Mossburg's, Stoeger's, and Yildiz are like pimping out a Yugo to try to keep up with guys who have BMW's.  Miroku's are like having a Toyota Supra.  Its a great car that gives the BMW guys fits performance wise, and costs a heck of a lot less.  The BWM guys respect the Supra!
> 
> 
> http://www.auctionarms.com/search/displayitem.cfm?itemnum=9704989
> ...



Have you ever shot a yildiz?  Do you know why there are zero used yildiz shotguns for sale on gun broker?  Because everyone loves their junk shotguns.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jul 22, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> Hate to say it but there is no such thing as an inexpensive O/U, especially under $500. They cost a lot to build, and thats why they are expensive. A sub $500 O/U is not going to be much more then junk. I don't mean to be harsh, but its true. Cheaper O/U's are cheaper for a reason. IMO, save your money and look for a used Beretta 686 or Browning... With that said, there is one less expensive O/U that is a very, very nice gun for the money. Look for a used Miroku. They are made in Japan, but Miroku made guns for C Daily, Browning, and they also made Miroku's under the Miroku name. Any of the above brands you mentioned don't even come close to a Miroku. Miroku's are very nice, no nonsense guns. All of the above guns you mentioned cut a lot of corners to get a cheap price, Miroku's do not. Their quality is very good. Here's a few to look at. Save your money and buy a decent gun that will last a lifetime and have a decent resale value. I hate to say it, but a lot about having an O/U has to do with status. Mossburg's, Stoeger's, and Yildiz are like pimping out a Yugo to try to keep up with guys who have BMW's. Miroku's are like having a Toyota Supra. Its a great car that gives the BMW guys fits performance wise, and costs a heck of a lot less. The BWM guys respect the Supra!
> 
> 
> http://www.auctionarms.com/search/displayitem.cfm?itemnum=9704989
> ...


 
It only has to do with status if you make it about status. Other people value a functioning weapon that doesn't involve a 2nd mortgage, and they kill just as many birds.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 22, 2011)

Beretta 686 O/U 20 ga weighs 6.2 lbs, my Yildiz O/U 20 ga weighs 5.7 lbs (which would you like to carry for 15 miles).  It also has ejectors, shoots 3" shells, points well ( to me), has nice wood, a durable finish, and has never had any issue what so ever.

I paid $399 for my piece of junk brand new and I love it.


----------



## sage954 (Jul 22, 2011)

Ask Jetjockey if he has actually ever shot any of the guns he is putting down.  He Probably has not.

None of the under $500 guns are going to be as pretty as the $2000and up guns.  But I have close to 1500 rounds through one of the Mossberg O/Us and it shoots just as straight as a 686 without a single hickup.  My one complaint about it is the weight.

Christmas last season I was given a CZ Bobwhite sxs and absolutely love it.  It may just be coincedence, but the gun fits me perfectly.  Out of the box I couldn't believe how well I shot with it. I probably have 250+ rounds through it with out a problem.

I also have a Verona o/u that I hunted with exclusively for about five seasons and it is an excellent gun made in Italy.  It is somehow connected to the Rizzini family.  A few years back guys were proudly posting on Shotgun World when they reached the 10,000 round mark with them. They aren't imported to the US anymore, but you might be able to find a used one. 

I am in the same club as Nitram and Wingmaster, and I know those guys have put plenty of rounds through their Yildiz.  I also shot Wingmaster's and it is a great gun. Light as a feather, you could carry it all day.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 22, 2011)

Wishin I was Fishin said:


> It only has to do with status if you make it about status. Other people value a functioning weapon that doesn't involve a 2nd mortgage, and they kill just as many birds.



Anyone who considers BMWs as the car that all other cars should live up to probably cares about status... just saying...


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Jul 22, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> Hate to say it but there is no such thing as an inexpensive O/U, especially under $500.  They cost a lot to build, and thats why they are expensive. A sub $500 O/U is not going to be much more then junk.  I don't mean to be harsh, but its true.  Cheaper O/U's are cheaper for a reason.  IMO, save your money and look for a used Beretta 686 or Browning... With that said, there is one less expensive O/U that is a very, very nice gun for the money.  Look for a used Miroku.  They are made in Japan, but Miroku made guns for C Daily, Browning, and they also made Miroku's under the Miroku name.  Any of the above brands you mentioned don't even come close to a Miroku.   Miroku's are very nice, no nonsense guns.  All of the above guns you mentioned cut a lot of corners to get a cheap price, Miroku's do not.  Their quality is very good.  Here's a few to look at.  Save your money and buy a decent gun that will last a lifetime and have a decent resale value.  I hate to say it, but a lot about having an O/U has to do with status.  Mossburg's, Stoeger's, and Yildiz are like pimping out a Yugo to try to keep up with guys who have BMW's.  Miroku's are like having a Toyota Supra.  Its a great car that gives the BMW guys fits performance wise, and costs a heck of a lot less.  The BWM guys respect the Supra!
> 
> 
> http://www.auctionarms.com/search/displayitem.cfm?itemnum=9704989
> ...





while you were at it....you might as well went ahead and said that dogs without fancy pedigrees can't find a bird


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Jul 22, 2011)

I bet J.J. doesnt even like Zebco 33s!!!


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jul 22, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Anyone who considers BMWs as the car that all other cars should live up to probably cares about status... just saying...


 
Good point.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 22, 2011)

LowCountryDuck said:


> Wanted to ask some experience bird hunters their opinions.


----------



## sage954 (Jul 22, 2011)

Nitram has a point about used Yildez.  After shooting Wingmaster's, I was actually trying to track one down and everyone was sold out.


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Jul 22, 2011)

Wishin I was Fishin said:


> Good point.



and just for the record...im not sure I could give a whole lot of respect to anyone driving a Supra.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jul 22, 2011)

Wingmaster870 said:


> and just for the record...im not sure I could give a whole lot of respect to anyone driving a Supra.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 22, 2011)

I can say the Stoeger SXS are a great deal.  They are not as pretty as some other SXS's but the newer ones hold up well, they shoot good and have double triggers.  I have limited experience with their O/U but never had a problem with one of those either.


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Jul 22, 2011)

StevePickard said:


> I have a CZ Bobwhite sxs that cost less than $700.00.  I have been very satisfied with it. Very nice looking gun IMO, especially for the price. I haven't found anything I don't like about it. It took me a little while to figure out which chokes I could hit the best with, but after I figured that out, I love the way it shoots. Sure, it'd be nice to have fancy walnut and engravings, but that doesn't make it shoot better and I've got money left over for other things. They make an o/u and the lower priced one on the same line as my Bobwhite  is called the Canvasback. I checked in to a lot of guns before I bought a CZ and I'm glad I ended up with it.
> Here's their website:
> http://www.cz-usa.com/products/by-category/shotguns/



those seem like nice guns for the money!


----------



## Setter Jax (Jul 22, 2011)

*Mossberg O/U*

My advice is go to the store and handle a few guns.  I was going to buy a stoeger O/U.  That’s what I shoot if I go to my dad’s place and fly instead of driving up North.  Handled a Mossberg and liked the weight and feel of the Mossberg better.  Get a gun that fits you.  There are many good field guns out there that won’t break the bank.  Stoeger, Yeltz, Balkin, CZ, Mossberg ect….
I know I’m going to take some slack over this one, but I like Mossberg’s.  First gun was a Mossberg 500, pump and I still have it.  I probably shoot 5,000 or more rounds through over the year and only had to refinish the stock once.  I have a Mossberg .22 cal and a .270 High Powered riffle.  
I picked up a Mossberg Over Under 12 ga used and I love the gun. I  Never had any problems with it.  Now when Mossberg first came out with the O/U they were having problems with the firing pins, but they fixed that problem.  I guide sometimes and always bring a spare gun with me.  On more than one occasion I have had a client with a browning or some other supposedly better quality gun not work right and have loaned them my Mossberg.  Many of the clients emailed me back and went and bought one and said for the field you can’t beat the price.  They save their more expensive gun for the skeet range.
You Can’t beat the price and it’s a good looking gun.


----------



## LowCountryDuck (Jul 22, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> Hate to say it but there is no such thing as an inexpensive O/U, especially under $500.  They cost a lot to build, and thats why they are expensive. A sub $500 O/U is not going to be much more then junk.  I don't mean to be harsh, but its true.  Cheaper O/U's are cheaper for a reason.  IMO, save your money and look for a used Beretta 686 or Browning... With that said, there is one less expensive O/U that is a very, very nice gun for the money.  Look for a used Miroku.  They are made in Japan, but Miroku made guns for C Daily, Browning, and they also made Miroku's under the Miroku name.  Any of the above brands you mentioned don't even come close to a Miroku.   Miroku's are very nice, no nonsense guns.  All of the above guns you mentioned cut a lot of corners to get a cheap price, Miroku's do not.  Their quality is very good.  Here's a few to look at.  Save your money and buy a decent gun that will last a lifetime and have a decent resale value.  I hate to say it, but a lot about having an O/U has to do with status.  Mossburg's, Stoeger's, and Yildiz are like pimping out a Yugo to try to keep up with guys who have BMW's.  Miroku's are like having a Toyota Supra.  Its a great car that gives the BMW guys fits performance wise, and costs a heck of a lot less.  The BWM guys respect the Supra!
> 
> 
> http://www.auctionarms.com/search/displayitem.cfm?itemnum=9704989
> ...



First off I am in no way angry at or trying to bicker with you just stating where I stand. 
As a guide at a guail preserve in South GA I can't tell you how many times the "status" guys show up in their bmw suv with a $3000+ gun and if they are lucky they hit two birds in a weekend. While the guy with the boat paddle gun goes home with a full cooler and a smile. Since I am only 23 and working my way through college I would rather get a "junk gun" and use it and have money left in the bank to maybe hunt a few more times a year. As for trade in value I never sell guns each gun I have has special memories for me, I keep them for that reason.
I don't care about status, I care about function. The gun does not bring down birds its self, my years of experience and practiced ability bring down birds. For example I can kill just as many ducks with a 870 as I can a Nova, so do my hunting buddies think better of my skill because I used a gun that cost more? The answer is no. My status is my skill. 

To everyone else thanks for your input and advice on which gun is a good buy for the money. I will research on all models that were suggested and with the help and advice from yall hopefully have many memorable hunts.

Happy hunting and heres to making your limit.


----------



## LowCountryDuck (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh and I already have a beautiful 20 ga sxs my granddaddy gave me. Carried it since I was 10 or 11, but it means to much to me and it was made in the 60's so I am retiring it to only occasional use. But now that a sxs is mention I sure to like them...


----------



## CAL (Jul 22, 2011)

I like the Mossberg also.i never have owned or shot one for that matter but they look good and feel good to me too.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jul 22, 2011)

Didn't mean to offend anyone about their guns.  I shouldn't have said those guns were junk, but they are know where near the quality of a Miroku.  Yildiz shotguns have had their problems, not many, but enough to turn me off.  Thier triggers are not anywhere close to what a more expensive gun is.  There is a reason they are so much cheaper!  Are they good values for the price?  Absolutely.  But when you can get a Beretta and Browning quality gun for a few hundred more, wouldn't you do that?  BTW.. Ive shot Mossberg O/U's and Ive shot Stoegers.  My Father in Law tried to give my wife a Red Label as well.  All guns work just fine, but they are cheap and inexpensive guns for a reason.  None of the triggers are very good and most of them are heavy. Will they kill birds?  Absolutely!  I considered buying a Yildiz and handled one for almost an hour at an Acadamy sports in Texas.  But the trigger sucked and it didn't feel like a quality gun to me.  After hearing some of the problems they were having with the barrels shooting away from eachother, I passed.    For just a few hundred dollars more you can get a gun that is truely worthy of an Italian double, without all the bells and whistles.  Of the guns mentioned, IMO the Yildiz is the best of the bunch, but it's nowwhere near the quality of a Miroku.  Miroku's are Beretta/Browning quality guns without the fancy name, and they aren't much more then a Yildiz on the used market.


----------



## Jim P (Jul 22, 2011)

SJ that sure is a good looking gun, are you sure it's been in the field?haha


----------



## Setter Jax (Jul 22, 2011)

Jetjockey,
I don’t think anyone took offense.  Asking what kind of gun someone likes is like asking what is the best breed of bird dog, or what is the most versatile breed of dog.  It’s an opinion and it boils down to preference.  Now if my passion was skeet shooting instead of bird hunting, I agree buy a Browning or  a higher end gun.  If you are going to shoot between 2000 to 5ooo rounds a year buy a better gun.  If you are a weekend warrior most of the guns mentioned above will do you just fine.  Handle the guns and buy what feels good and is a good fit.  I just happen to like Mossberg and I shoot ok with it.
LCD,
As long as you take care of your grandaddy’s s x s, why not shoot it and enjoy it.  The only thing that can go wrong with it would be the firing pins and they can be repaired.  My father still has his grandfather’s 1950’s  20 ga s x s.  My great grandfather used, grandfather, father, I used it until I bought my first gun and both my boys have shot it.  One day it will be mine and my grandson or granddaughter will shoot it.


----------



## Setter Jax (Jul 22, 2011)

Jim P,

That was a cut and past of the internet. lol  I just wanted to show them the new mossberg o/u is a good looking gun.  lol. I picked mine up used at a pawn shop for around 350.00.


----------



## Setter Jax (Jul 22, 2011)

JJ,
I never heard about the barrel splits, I only heard about problems with the firing pins. I think most manufactures where having those issues. Most box store gun parts are made by the same companies and assembled at different factory’s. I also heard they were getting their barrels in Turkey.  But most of the gun blogs I read said that they have taken care of those issues now.  You just got to make sure that you don’t buy one of the first models. You can look up the serial numbers online. My cousin is an armature gunsmith. I take my guns to him and he fixes the trigger problem for me.  He makes them pull more smoothly and with less trigger pull.  He said that there are aftermarket trigger kits that you can buy to customize your gun to how you like it.  I just give him my gun on the off season and he only charges me for the kit. I really don’t notice the trigger pull that much on a shotgun. The rush of the dog on point and birds in the air distract me.  On high powered riffles that’s a different story.


----------



## Sam H (Jul 22, 2011)

LC...Like Setter Jax said...Use that sxs...I still have my first shotgun..a 20ga sxs Stevens and hunt with it on occasion when I'm feeling nostalgic...I was given the gun at 12yrs old and am now 57yr old coger...I currently hunt with an "OLD" Fox sxs..16ga....1914era...Its still droppin the quail and locks like a tank!!...One gun no one has mentioned is an SKB/Ithaca...It was the first o/u I ever hunted with and still going strong...It was bought in the early seveties...handles well and not terribly heavy at ALL...don't think you could pick one up for less than $500...but should have a good selection in the $650-$800 range...BUT...Whatever you choose...Get one that fits..One that when you shoulder it...You can shoulder with your eyes closed , then open your eyes and your staring down the barrel , lined up with the sights...NO head adjustment..IMHO...Good Luck and happy gun hunting...next best thing to huntin quail...


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jul 22, 2011)

Setter Jax And Sam H said it all. JJ makes me ashamed to tell about my old New York Arms s/s that cost  around $12.00 new and my old Stevens 311 s/s. The old NYA probally killed more quail than JetJockey has ever seen and still shoots good for a "junker".


----------



## pine nut (Jul 22, 2011)

I hunt with an SKB in 20 ga and will never part with it!  I managed to fall on a rocky railroad track with it while hunting in nebraska, and scratched it all up the first day I hunted with it.  I like it because it seems to "FIT" me and I shoot it better than any other shotgun I have owned.  That is the key to me. Find one that shoots where you are lookin'!  It will be cheap at twice the price if it does.  My 40.92 and worth what you paid for it.  I hunt every thing with it and haven't felt undergunned at all.


----------



## stobhunter58 (Jul 22, 2011)

I recommend shooting what you can kill birds with.  I hunt with an old beat up SxS fox 20, and love it.  I was always told, you never make fun of a mans gun or dog.


----------



## ELIWAITS (Jul 23, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> Didn't mean to offend anyone about their guns.  I shouldn't have said those guns were junk, but they are know where near the quality of a Miroku.  Yildiz shotguns have had their problems, not many, but enough to turn me off.  Thier triggers are not anywhere close to what a more expensive gun is.  There is a reason they are so much cheaper!  Are they good values for the price?  Absolutely.  But when you can get a Beretta and Browning quality gun for a few hundred more, wouldn't you do that?  BTW.. Ive shot Mossberg O/U's and Ive shot Stoegers.  My Father in Law tried to give my wife a Red Label as well.  All guns work just fine, but they are cheap and inexpensive guns for a reason.  None of the triggers are very good and most of them are heavy. Will they kill birds?  Absolutely!  I considered buying a Yildiz and handled one for almost an hour at an Acadamy sports in Texas.  But the trigger sucked and it didn't feel like a quality gun to me.  After hearing some of the problems they were having with the barrels shooting away from eachother, I passed.    For just a few hundred dollars more you can get a gun that is truely worthy of an Italian double, without all the bells and whistles.  Of the guns mentioned, IMO the Yildiz is the best of the bunch, but it's nowwhere near the quality of a Miroku.  Miroku's are Beretta/Browning quality guns without the fancy name, and they aren't much more then a Yildiz on the used market.



if you think they are junk stick to your opinion ill say the same thing "they are junk" this thread reminds me of the weatherby youth model 20 guage i had a few months ago out of the box it would not eject shells bass pro said too bad......i said ill buy my guns elsewhere ..they said who cares? that is until i called the home office and in 15 minutes the mgr. in macon was calling to tell me to bring it back for a full refund. so if you have any problem with bass pro  call the home office and they will put the penny ante mgr. on the sideline.you think weatherby you think quality NOT!!!! this gun was a turkish made peice of JUNK! BUY THE BEST YOU CAN AFFORD and maybe a little more because its cost me a fortune to learn what i have always been told for free YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR! i see this post may be a little but it reminded me of this incident which i have been meaning to post for a long time      oh yeah you can buy guns anywhere cheaper than bass pro and any customer service at all beats theirs at the macon junkyard.... i mean store


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 23, 2011)

i am a fat guy with short arms and the yildiz youth fit me like a dream. i love that little gun and so has every person that has shouldered it.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jul 23, 2011)

Heres a couple discussion's about this same topic.  Again, Im not trying to bash anyone's choice of shotguns, but when you can get a used Miroku for just a few hundred dollars more, IMO its a no brainer IMO.  Miroku's are twice (if not more) the quality of the cheaper guns.  

http://www.thehighroad.org/archive/index.php/t-512607.html

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055092544

Heres a few Miroku's.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=241925247

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=242019146

http://www.auctionarms.com/search/displayitem.cfm?itemnum=9704989


Just for grins.  Here's what a Miroku "can" go for.  They are very, very nice guns.

http://www.gunsamerica.com/93980424...Charles_Daly_Miroku_28_ga_Over_and_Under.htm#

And here is a review of Miroku's vs Beretta's.

http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?t=777

Im not saying you have to buy a Miroku.  But double guns are a step up from the semi/pump shotgun world.  Double's cost a lot more to build.  When you see cheap double gun's, there is a reason for it.  If your looking for an enexpensive gun, you will be much better off with a semi/pump in the same price range you are looking at.  Double's just aren't meant to be cheap, and the cheap ones are cheap for a reason.  I would also stay away from guns made in Turkey.  Turkish guns are not known for being good guns.


----------



## ROAM (Jul 23, 2011)

I currently shoot a remington spartan (its the imported Baikal) although I think they discontinued the import by remington a couple of years back.
The gun is in that 500 range and does its job.  Im looking for an upgrade to a more refined gun, but will never get rid of this one.  yeah, its a little heavy and the action is still very tight before i fire a few rounds on each trip, but its accurate and doesnt mind getting dropped in the mud, scratched, etc.
I would recommend a baikal. I have shot an older version that only had the 'baikal' manufacturer info and it was a decent gun as well.
The other guns mentioned sound like they may also be what you are looking for.  Good luck in your quest.  Nothing like picking out a new gun, whatever the model/make!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have easily 4000 shells through my yildiz in the first 1.5 years.  No problems.


----------



## rapid fire (Jul 23, 2011)

Martin, have you patterned the yildiz lately to see if it's still holding a pettern?


----------



## Setter Jax (Jul 24, 2011)

MOSSBERG INTERNATIONAL Silver Reserve Shotguns Reviews
The Silver Reserve is accurate, dependable, and quick to shoot. also it is basically designed by benelli and takes ben/ber mobile chokes. i highly recommend brily for the choke tubes though for they r the best on the market
I won this gun at a Pheasants Forever Raffle. While I was not looking to buy this, I was pleasantly surprised when I picked it up. Good gun for the price, but fit and finish are a little rough. It's no Beretta, for sure, but it's a $ 500 O/U that's pretty comparable. Make no mistake, this is a hunting gun, not a showpiece to be admired at the trap/skeet/sporting clays range by the wine and cheese crowd. I like it-it brings the O/U into the grasp of the everyday hunter. For that, Mossberg gets kudos. I only rate it a 9 because it has some rough areas that do not affect it's performance whatsoever. I will hunt with this gun a lot next season.

 Rate It All
http://www.rateitall.com/i-902445-mossberg-silver-reserve.aspx?&p=0&s=4

Gunrating.com
http://www.gun-review.com/reviews/ratingDisplay.php?reviewId=403&cat=2


----------



## Foster (Jul 24, 2011)

Put your hands on the ones in your price range and get the one that fits. An afternoon at the skeet range  shooting with diffrent groups will give you a chance to shoot some of your options firsthand. If you need a to get a used one to get the price down so be it. I was glad the yildiz fit because it looked the best to me as well.


----------



## ROAM (Jul 25, 2011)

im checking out these yildez shotguns since everybody seems impressed by them.  I'm kinda liking 'em.


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Jul 25, 2011)

I would have to admit that the trigger on my Yildiz is not up to par with some nicer shotguns I've hunted with.  Does it affect my wingshooting...i doubt it...its not like I'm making 300 yard shots on prairie dogs.   

Its not junk...I've never had a functional shortcoming with the Yildiz...It just feels "cheap".  But you expect that with a $400 shotgun..which is what i could afford at the time.


----------



## LowCountryDuck (Jul 25, 2011)

Well held the mossbergs and the mirkou this weekend. JetJock your right the Mirkou is a very nice gun for the money. The Mossberg was not the "boat anchor" gun I have read about. I handled a Silver Reserve and really liked it, pointed and felt very nice little heavy but not as heavy as a Spartan. I did find a couple of used Ruger Red Labels and one Citori that was close to my price range but both were pretty banged up, and has some rust. Maybe they are still better than the lower quality guns but I still cant see spending 700 or 800 on a rusted gun. Didn't get a chance to try a Yildiz yet but I will before I make a purchase thats for sure. With all the advice and input I got on here I am definatly able to make a better choice of gun for me. Now I am not just considering price (still the main factor though...), but fit and finish and how well the gun actually fits me. Thanks again for all the advice and wisdom.


----------



## Setter Jax (Jul 25, 2011)

I shot the Yildiz and the Stoeger before buying the Mossberg SR.  I liked all three guns. I hunted with the Stoeger a few times.  I just got a good deal on the SR that's why I ended up buying that one.  Also it had the 28" barrels vice the 26" and the gold inlay of quail and pheasant.  My old bosses husband retired in GA and owns a pawn shop in Kingsland, GA.  He has a nice Baikal O/U (new in the box) and a Browing O/U.  Not sure what he is asking for them or the gage size. If you are interested P.M. me and I will send you the link to his website.  Not sure where you are located at in GA.  He sold it to me at his cost. My problem with the Stoeger was because it was so light, I would either miss the first shot or end up gutting the Pheasant because I could swing it around so fast.  I ended up having to count to three in my head with the Stoeger before firing a shot. I'm a big guy, and I don't mind the extra weight of the SR. 

Here is the model I ended up buying.

FIELD 75410 12 3" PRECISION MACHINED RECEIVER, CHROME PLATED BORES, DUAL LOCKING LUGS 28" VR FRONT BEAD SPORT SET (5 TOTAL) 46" 14 1/4" 1 1/2" 2 1/4" BLUED BARRELS, SILVER RECEIVER WITH GOLD GAME SCEN SATIN FINISH SELECT BLACK WALNUT 7.7 LBS retail $672.00


----------



## Jim P (Jul 25, 2011)

I live about 18 miles from Kingsland I might have to take a drive down there and see what he has, what's the name of the place?


----------



## Sam H (Jul 25, 2011)

Jim P said:


> I live about 18 miles from Kingsland I might have to take a drive down there and see what he has, what's the name of the place?




Just couldn't stand it ,could you Jim......


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 25, 2011)

Sargent said:


> Look at Lanber.
> 
> cdnninvestments has them sometimes for around $500.
> 
> Good following, good quality.



Good suggestion.  Also the Winchester 101s they are selling at CDNN, from what I hear, come from the same factory as the Belgian Brownings.  A lot of folks say these are very good guns for the price.


----------



## savage (Jul 25, 2011)

*shotguns o/u*

Bought one of the Savage/stevens model 511 goldwings O/U in 20.  Shot about 100 rounds through it and love it!


----------



## easbell (Jul 25, 2011)

I like my yildiz. I have three (2- 20s and a 12ga). I shoot them a lot and loan them out as well. I've never had any problems. They are light guns and kick more than most because of it. Just use light loads and she will be fine.

Another options would be an old Winchester 101. They can be found in the $800 - $1000 range. I've got one choked sk/sk and it is a great dove/quail gun.


----------



## Jim P (Jul 25, 2011)

Sam you guy's on the forum cost me some bucks. haha


----------



## BFifer (Jul 25, 2011)

You've worked hard for the $, take a bit of time handling the guns in your price range and then try a few that are just out of range. See if the higher price ones are worth the wait. I waited 2 years to find the 28ga o/u that I wanted and I'm happy I waited to find the deal and the type of gun that I wanted. Pretty sure I can hand it down several generations but my 20 or 12 auto did the trick until I got it. Best of luck and make sure you don't feel forced into a sale... wait until you feel you've got the right gun. Also, remember that an extra couple hundred just might buy you dollar for dollar resale on an o/u, where the lower ends may not. Not looking for debate, just figured I'd offer my $0.02.


----------



## Jim P (Jul 27, 2011)

I was just at a gun shop with my 15 year old grandson today and both of us was looking at the stoeger s/s and o/u he really liked them both (so did I), both guns are $399.00, he is really getting into hunting which I'm glad, he will be going on his first dove shoot with me this year and being he is young I think I'm going to get him one of these, he said he's a natural, I told him dove is alot different then clay birds, I hope he proves me wrong. haha


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jul 27, 2011)

Couldn't agree more about the Miroku/Charles Daly guns. They are, IMO, the best buys in the over/under market (for used guns that is). I actually prefer them over the entry-level Browning Citori.

Adam


----------



## BFifer (Jul 27, 2011)

Aha, there's the man who pointed me to my 28ga. Thanks Adam; that gun is great. Still owe you one.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jul 27, 2011)

Brandt,

Glad you're enjoying the new gun. I thought long and hard about whether or not I wanted to send you the link to the auction.... I couldn't help but think how nice that gun would have looked in my safe!!! 

Have you put to use on any clays?

Adam


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jul 27, 2011)

Jim P said:


> I was just at a gun shop with my 15 year old grandson today and both of us was looking at the stoeger s/s and o/u he really liked them both (so did I), both guns are $399.00, he is really getting into hunting which I'm glad, he will be going on his first dove shoot with me this year and being he is young I think I'm going to get him one of these, he said he's a natural, I told him dove is alot different then clay birds, I hope he proves me wrong. haha


 
Looking forward to having you Jim, the birds are here and still coming, tell him to practice up with that new shotgun!


----------



## BFifer (Jul 27, 2011)

I've used it on a couple rounds of clays and plenty of birds. Still have to get used to the English stock, but first time out of the box, I was pleased to hit first 9 birds out of 10... missed the last getting a little too pleased with myself. I really appreciate the link; been looking for this gun for a looonggg time. If we ever meet up, the hunt's on me.


----------



## basstrkr (Aug 2, 2011)

I had a BMW and I won't make that mistake again. Runs like a scalded dog but there was always something wrong with it. The Yildiz is a beautiful gun and I've used o/u's  for many years. What ever you buy have a gunsmith extend the forcing cones on the barrels. Its not very expensive, improves shot pattern and it helps the recoil a lot. And your GF will thank you.


----------



## jgr (Aug 4, 2011)

bought my son a tristar o/u from bass pro for around 400.00 or less can't remember. He however can shoot better with my win 101 maybe 1,200.00 so i shoot the tristar. Do very well with it. 15 dove 21 shots best so far. the drop at the comb is about 1/4 in too high for me and beats my cheek up a little but not enough to make me flinch. I used to help my son get his limit, now he helps me get mine!


----------



## Wacenturion (Aug 4, 2011)

coveyrise90 said:


> Couldn't agree more about the Miroku/Charles Daly guns. They are, IMO, the best buys in the over/under market (for used guns that is). I actually prefer them over the entry-level Browning Citori.
> 
> Adam



Would also agree completely on the Miroku guns.  Have a mid 60's Miroku made Charles Daly 28 gauge.  Quality on a par with more expensive guns...i.e Browning Superimposed back when.

They are indeed today's bargain if you are old enough to remember them new.  For what it's worth.


----------

